
Virtual Hajj - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/software-developers-look-to-offer-virtual-hajj-as-a-viable-alternative-for-pilgrims-11595325600
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/BYa7e](https://archive.vn/BYa7e)

